

The Pirate Bay: PIPA/SOPA Won’t Stop Us - nextparadigms
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-pipasopa-wont-stop-us120117/

======
rmc
It would be interesting to see what technical measures are being taken to
counter the legal measures. Everytime the industries that use copyright try to
stop big name pirate sites/apps, there is a new revolution that gets around
it.

~~~
zrail
The latest are things like metadata exchange and PEX, where you can get
everything you need including the torrent file and a list of peers directly
from the BitTorrent DHT given only the SHA1 of the torrent file. This is the
direction TPB has chosen, where they're only going to have those hashes and
not host the torrent files at all. The entire TPB index will fit on a USB
drive.

------
Tim-Boss
Honestly after all I've seen, I'm convinced that even global thermonuclear war
wouldn't stop The Pirate Bay...

If there were only 1000 electrons left in the world, someone would be using
them to download the latest Justin Bieber abomination from TPB!

------
maeon3
This legislation isn't about fairness, it is about a Congress that wants the
option to erase data on the internet (leaked slimy deals/emails/corruption
from congress, Wikileaks, CIA docs, spy id's, propaganda, theft and human
rights violations).

Remember when Congress levied financial warfare against Wikileaks?(seizing
credit card, bank and paypal transactions). SOPA is a future foreign country
Wikileaks silencer). The "stealing", "fairness" and digital rights management
talking points are red herrings. SOPA and the future bills like it are about
control, specifically Congress losing it bacause they bankrupted this country
and alienated everyone in it with a 11% and dropping approval rating.

~~~
adrianwaj
Very good point, it's about Silencing Online Publishers.

If only it was about Stopping Online Piracy, which it isn't and which it can't
(and arguably shouldn't anyhow.)

~~~
stcredzero
Silencing Online Publishers in America.

~~~
adrianwaj
Online or rather Objectionable

